# Does anyone have a freeze dryer?



## jeff47041 (Jan 5, 2013)

I had someone ask me if I know anything about freeze dryers. I don't. Figured you guys would know if they are available for your own use and if they are worth it. 
So, does anyone have their own freeze dryer for storing food?


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

There was a write up on survivalblog recently, they are available but VERY expensive.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Rumor has it that you can just use a regular freezer. Just put the stuff in the freezer uncovered. It will freeze and dry. I have heard this but I have not bothered to check and see if it works. Easy enough to check it though.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I know a guy that has experimented with freeze dryiing foods.

He made a air tight container that he could draw a vacuum on, placed food in it on a rack inside it then put it in his freezer. Every so ofte he took it out and put it back on the vacuum pump and after a while(dont remember how long he said) it was dry enough to store.

His conclusion was that it was too complicated to be practical and he said the food tasted freezer burned. I'll try to get some more specific info on it the next time I see him if he hasn't moved to Alaska yet, he said it's getting too crowded around here! lol


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Davarm said:


> he said the food tasted freezer burned.


I wonder if there are tips/tricks to prevent that from happening, like dipping things in lemon juice beforehand or something.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Dont know about the tips or tricks.

The guy is part of the group I started meeting with in December and is a pretty interesting fellow, he makes and uses bio diesel, lives in a storage container house and spent a number of years living on his sail boat. He told the group several months ago that he was moving up north(Alaska) when it got warmer but dont remember when he said he was leaving the area, if he's still around next week I'll get a better run-down on how he did his freeze drying.


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

Amazon has a Harvest Right Home Freeze Dryer for a mere $4099....guess you all will have to up your game a little....


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

I have an essay on it if you would like to read up on it. Drop me a PM of an email address.


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

I saw the article on survivalblog and it piqued my interest. Sure hope the price comes down.


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

Davarm said:


> His conclusion was that it was too complicated to be practical and he said the food tasted freezer burned.


I thought freezer burn was caused, in part, by air, so if the container was airtight, the food shouldn't have been freezer burned. :dunno:


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Ezmerelda said:


> I thought freezer burn was caused, in part, by air, so if the container was airtight, the food shouldn't have been freezer burned. :dunno:


I have no idea about the process, was just passing on what he told us but it may have had something to do with him removing it from the freezer and having to keep re-pumping the air out.

I'll just stick to dehydrating, lots easier and cheaper. lol


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

*Food preservation vs Cost*

We all have try to save money and at the same time prepared for the un expected or just to make our lives easier but in the process we run into decision making problems, like the cost of preserving our own or store bought Many have access to their own gardens or orchards or live stock but others have to rely on stores or farmers markets for their produces to include meat markets so things change, the cost ,yes the end product will probably be healthier or maybe not but it could definitely be costlier, I found this article that explains it better .
http://www.ext.colostate.edu/pubs/foodnut/08704.html


----------

